# Awesome graveyard ring prank !!!



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Those were hilarious!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

That was too funny...


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

OMG! That was soooooooo freaking funny


----------

